

"This may be the world's greatest tricycle" [pdf] - clawrencewenham
http://aviation-safety.net/investigation/cvr/transcripts/cvr_ua232.pdf

======
clawrencewenham
<http://www.airdisaster.com/download2/ual232.shtml>

The above is an mp3 of the last 10 seconds on the cockpit voice recorder. Just
before the noise of impact you can hear the ground proximity alarm go off with
a _vwoop-vwoop_ "pull up!" _vwoop-vwoop_ "pull up!". This isn't noted on the
transcript.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The wikipedia article gives the story:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Airlines_Flight_232>

The quotation I like comes from this page:

<http://www.airdisaster.com/special/special-ua232.shtml>

where they say:

    
    
        Subsequent simulator tests showed that other DC-10
        crews were unable to repeat the effort of the crew
        of 232. Investigators concluded that, in its damaged
        condition, it was not possible to land the aircraft
        on a runway. As a result, the crew was given much
        praise for managing to put the aircraft down just
        off the runway centerline and saving as many lives
        as they did.
    

I've heard that the simulator was run repeatedly with the scenario, and no
crews hit the airport, let alone the runway, let alone landed the plane.

Outstanding flying by the original crew.

~~~
dasil003
_I've heard that the simulator was run repeatedly with the scenario, and no
crews hit the airport, let alone the runway, let alone landed the plane._

I wonder about the accuracy of simulators in scenarios like. If the damage to
the flight surfaces of the plane was significant, how could they even account
for that?

